# Pet Hedgehog Supplies for Housing and Care



## Thicks1943 (Feb 8, 2014)

I purchased a baby salt & pepper hedgehog from a breeder and she will be coming home in about a week. This is my first hedgehog and I need some advice. I need to know what accessories I should get. I live in a warm climate (Hialeah, FL), so I thought a hedgehog would be a good choice for me. 

Right now I have a large 85-gallon aquarium (48" x 24" x 17") for my new girl. At almost $500, this was the largest aquarium I could afford. It is acrylic, not glass. I have a large Woodland Get-A-Way for her to hide in. I also purchased a PVC pipe at the local hardware store for her to crawl through and hide in. I also purchased a woven grass hut for her. 

I have a ceramic food dish. It's about 3" high. It's very heavy. I have an identical one for her water. Is that okay or do I need a water bottle?

I purchased timothy hay to line the aquarium with. I know that pine is bad for them, but is timothy hay okay? 

I've also purchased a litter box for her. It's a small one designed for guinea pigs, chinchillas and other small animals. I bought a pelleted small animal litter for it. 

I have an exercise wheel for her. It's very large. It's called a Wodent Wheel. I bought the largest they carried, which is 12" in diameter. 

I purchased a food called Hedgehog Complete. I couldn't find any at my local pet store, so I bought it online. 

Please let me know what you think about the habitat and supplies I've purchased. If I need to add anything, not use something or use something different, please let me know! Thanks.


----------

